# 2010 Jetta LED Taillights install?



## onelastcigrette (Feb 12, 2010)

Trying to install LED tails on my 2010 Jetta TDI and can't get them working prooperly, so if anyone has installed them before and knows the right coding that would be great. Apparently coding is different with the 2010s and can't get them to blink amber. Any information on this would be awesome.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello onelastcigrette with the help of Dana of Ross Tech i was able to get my Led Tail lights to blink amber but not in the correct part of the lens example the Left outer ring would blink but the Right would blink amber in the center portion. I have a 2010 TDI jetta. I figure it will need a wire swap but the color code for the wires is a different beast from the earlier 2009. I might try swapping the wires when time permits. You might want to try doing a scan and sending it to Dana on the Vag Com section of vwvortex.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello onelastcigrette:
I have done the wire swap and all is GOOD with the EUROPEAN TAIL LIGHTS on a 2010 Jetta TDI. Everything works. Now i hope Toronto's Finest (Police) won't have any objections. Vortex rocks and Dana of Ross Tech rocks!


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Hello onelastcigrette:
> I have done the wire swap and all is GOOD with the EUROPEAN TAIL LIGHTS on a 2010 Jetta TDI. Everything works. Now i hope Toronto's Finest (Police) won't have any objections. Vortex rocks and Dana of Ross Tech rocks!


You may want to post that you have a rear fog. The 2010 Jetta TDI's WITHOUT rear fog still are throwing light malfunction lights even though everything is working fine.


----------

